# how many of you have day jobs also?



## hopeg (May 2, 2013)

I was just curious as to how many of you have day jobs and sell your handmade items? Do some of you plan on eventually only selling your handmade goods?


----------



## Marilyna (May 2, 2013)

I think you need options for sell only - but don't make a living and sell only - make a living.  I sell only , but have only made a bit of money so far.


----------



## WallFlower (May 2, 2013)

I have a day job, I'm a student, and it's just a hobby for me right now.


----------



## christinak (May 2, 2013)

Im a writer and I've just begun selling.  I hope to sell exclusively!


----------



## Badger (May 2, 2013)

Well, I am not sure where I fit in here.  I am living on disability currently, so I suppose that this is just a hobby as I am not working at all.  On the other hand, I do have plans on selling in the future, in which case it would mostly be trying to pay for itself.  If I do happen to get to the point where I am making a profit, I will have to see what I am going to do about staying on disability and what my plans will be from there, but that is a way down the road yet... I actually have to start selling first ;-)


----------



## soap_bubbles (May 2, 2013)

I am a primitive artist and I sell soap too!


----------



## terminatortoo (May 2, 2013)

Oh yes I work full time but am going to have to quit soon because my body is telling me to. lol I was hoping to sell and make a living with it but I'm not sure that is possible.


----------



## ruby61 (May 2, 2013)

I am a Registered Nurse and hope to retire early  in two years and sell full time.


----------



## Sammi_552 (May 2, 2013)

I work in the engineering field which sucks the life out of me. I barely have time to experiment with making soap.


----------



## paillo (May 3, 2013)

I work a challenging job in journalism that is more often than not considerably over 40 hours a week. I sell, and want to ramp up, but having a hard time finding the time and energy.


----------



## Ancel (May 3, 2013)

I have a kindergarten, and I help out on the farm, plus make farm related products to sell at our local farmers' market. The soap I make is always related to the farm through its ingredients. Love it :smile:


----------



## Sweetlily321 (May 3, 2013)

I work 45-55 hrs a week in a fish market and really only sell of friends and family. seeing as they yell at me for not wanting them to pay they call it 'Ashley soap fund' there putting in. I would love to sell out side my little group somewhere down the line but not right now. I make between 1-4 batches of soap a week.(being young helps my mom says that and coffee)


----------



## Pepsi Girl (May 4, 2013)

I'm retired and like  it that way so I have no desire to sell, I just love making and giving it away.


----------



## kharmon320 (May 4, 2013)

I'm a nurse also.  I started soaping 14 years ago when I worked nights.


----------



## CaraCara (May 4, 2013)

I work 40 hrs/wk in fluorescent hell, then manage and renovate rental properties with DH and play taxi to my daughter.  Soap making is a little slice of happiness for me because I am experimenting a lot and having some serious fun doing it. I don't think I could ever make a living off of it but I do wish to start selling in the distant future, once I have the science behind it nailed somewhat and hopefully more spare time.


----------



## Mommysoaper (May 4, 2013)

Currently I stay at home with the kiddos and sell soap in the side, but nothing profitable.  It's fun and hopefully will pay for itself some day.   I homeschool my kids so that takes a chunk of my day and I only soap after they're in bed for the night.


----------



## Lolly58 (May 4, 2013)

I'm a nurse and work days 8-5 Mon thru Fri. I sell at the farmers market and would like to do it full time however right now my insurance pays 90%, so it will be a while before I quit.


----------



## hopeg (May 5, 2013)

All very interesting replies! I was just curious mostly about how many people actually sell and maybe make a small profit. I'm still very new but I do hope to sell in the future, maybe craft fairs and a little online, maybe Etsy. But, for now, I'm having fun just making it and giving away for people to try out! I work full time 7-4, Monday through Friday as a preschool teacher.


----------



## Moonblossom (May 6, 2013)

I'm an RN also I sell on the side but I only work 3 days a week so I have alot of free time to do my stuff.. Helps most of my children are grown and gone from the house also..


----------



## kdaniels8811 (May 6, 2013)

I am a full time engineer - 50 to 60 hours a week plus manage multiple rental properties - we renovate homes and rent them out.  AND I will be doing the local farmers market this summer - starts next month.  I guess you could say I have a day job.  Several.  The soap business was to be for retirement but that is a ways off.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (May 6, 2013)

I am currently unemployed. I am looking for a job that will eventually fund my soap & body product business.


----------



## Shannon_m (May 7, 2013)

I'm a stay-at-home mom to 3 kids, 4 cats, 1 dog, and 1 DH. He works and supports my addiction and I sell a little on the side. Mostly that just goes back into my soaping stuff. My DH said today that as long as my soaping supports itself or somewhat supports itself he'll be a happy guy lol. I will admit my addiction has cut into our finances a bit. I mean, we can cut back on toilet paper and cat food right? lol (just kidding by the way!)


----------



## MaitriBB (May 7, 2013)

full-time Human Resources here


----------



## heatherglen (May 7, 2013)

I'm a SAHM of 2 girls, my baby starting Kindergarten next year . Started as a hobby, but an expensive one that needed funding, and has turned into a business venture. I've been doing some soul searching lately, thinking I need to tone back some. Less business, more fun. But, it still needs to bring in some funds somehow. Plus, I am really going to need something fun to keep my mind on when my baby goes off to school next year!


----------



## dagmar88 (May 7, 2013)

As I have Ehler Danlos Syndrome; I'm on disability benefits.
Currently in the process of renovating my home.
The second bedroom, or soap lab will be last.
When that's finished, I'll be able to apply for a loan for starting entrepreneurs.
I've tried before, but the people who guided me thought I was taking on too much at once.
So now I am working on my B&B business; researching, testing, doing paper work, just not paid yet 

Also, I volunteer for an organisation that places abandoned pets from Bulgaria in foster homes.
As a foster, I try to rehabilitate dogs and place them with perfect families.

I _try_, last time did not work out. Shepherd mix Pjotr was placed for adoption with amazing people, but he felt miserable and came back to me. I didn't have the heart to give him up again as he's so attached to the other dogs.

So now he's my puppy 

http://s313.photobucket.com/user/da...517126337103_751485990_n_zpsd175aab0.jpg.html

I have 2 other dogs of my own, foster dog Tibbs that needs a lot of extra care and 4 cats, so more than enough to keep me busy


----------



## mel z (May 7, 2013)

Day job - full time, not selling or planning to. At work now. Soaping is just a fun hobby, but it is a nice dream to own a soap shop, just not going to happen.


----------



## misskat22 (May 7, 2013)

I've been a SAHM since my 4 1/2 year old was born, and started my business 2 years ago (candles and M&P) after my husband and I lost our second daughter (she had Hypoplastic Left Heart Syndrome) to kinda keep my head together. About a year after she was born (she passed at 4 months) we had twins, and lost one at 3 1/2 months. So when our oldest started school I needed something to keep me busy and started really researching soap making..our youngest is 18 months now and is quite happy to entertain herself while mama makes soap and big sister is at school. My husband works seasonally so when he's home in the winter he helps me out and we do craft shows together on weekends to spend some kid free time together  So, I sell only, but I'm not really making anything at it yet because although I've been at it for 2 years, it's been pretty up and down. This year is the year I'm really focusing and trying to build up a good customer base.


----------



## dagmar88 (May 7, 2013)

My boyfriend lost his baby boy at that age too.
It's devastating. :sad: Can't even imagine how hard it must be to have to go through that twice...


----------



## misskat22 (May 8, 2013)

It helps to have a distraction, hence the candle and soap making  The kids keep me busy too. As much as it sucks, life goes on, so we can choose to ignore the great gifts we still have, or embrace life and make some happy memories.


----------



## Rhon (May 8, 2013)

Well, put me down for 48-60 hours a week working as an RN. My soaping helped me transition to the empty nest when my youngest daughter got married. I'm selling at our local farmer's market and not rolling in dough, but it's enough to pay for the spot and buy more supplies. At some point, this old body will rebel and insist I do something less taxing than nursing so I'm enrolled in an online class for medical billing/coding and would love to actually make something with my soap. One day at a time.


----------



## marghewitt (May 8, 2013)

I work for the government and sit at a desk 12 hours a day 14 days a month. So I still work full time but only go to work half the time most people do. I started selling a year ago and am building up a nice repeat customer base. I have only done one craft show and have never done a farmers market. I hope to do more of that in the future and find a few small stores that will sell my goods. I will have to go on disability sometime in the next couple of years and may have to stop soaping all together. I have Macular Degeneration and have been slowly going blind for the last 5 years. I really hope to build up a good business and have my oldest take it over.


----------



## soapsydaisy (May 9, 2013)

I am a special education teacher for high school students with learning disabilities and behavior disorders (very intense at times). After some encouragement from family and friends, I have decided to sell soap at a few local farmers markets this summer instead of teaching summer school.


----------



## ShayShay (May 9, 2013)

I work full time and have been making soap primarily on the weekends as a hobby for about 5 months so far. I would love to sell someday, but still have lots to learn - so not for a couple of years. The biggest challenge for me right now is that we live in a very small NYC apartment and need to get very creative with storage of supplies and equipment. So getting the supplies down (and then put away again) in order to make a batch takes almost as long as making the batch itself. But that is changing soon as we are moving into a larger apartment and I will have my own soaping room/office! With easier access to the supplies and equipment, I hope to start making more batches on week nights as well to speed up this learning process.


----------



## SudsyPM (May 21, 2013)

I work as a project manager and have just started selling. I'm hoping to eventially replace the PM job or sell after I retire.


----------



## innerdiva73 (May 21, 2013)

My dream one day as well!!


----------



## soapmaker4 (May 21, 2013)

I work for DVA in Canada-its the VA in the US. Its a wonderful job but I would chuck it if I could make soap all day.


----------

